# Diarrhea for 8 weeks?



## flakmunky (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi,

First post; I'm new to the forum. I 'self diagnosed' IBS about 20 years ago, having had episodes of diarrhea and occasionally constipation but nothing that really worried me as it usually cleared up after a few days at most so I've never gone to the doctor about it.

I went to my doctor last week as I have had a particularly nasty bout of diarrhea that has now lasted about 8 weeks. I am awaiting results on stool and blood samples and in the meantime, worrying!

So for the last 8 weeks every motion has been loose and light brown / mustard colour. Some days have been better than others with some bowel movements being a little more solid. I have also had cramps and bloating and cut out coffee and milk about 4 days ago but this hasn't had an effect... If anything things have gotten worse, however I have been worrying about what is wrong with me and over the years I've often had 'instant diarrhea' in relation to stressful events...

I just wondered whether the duration of the diarrhea was something IBS sufferers on the forum are familiar with?

Thanks,

fM


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Most of us with IBS-D would have diarrhea that's pretty much constant if it wasn't for whatever things we're doing to keep it somewhat under control. We generally find ways to control it, but I don't think most of us are truly satisfied with our results.

In your case, it could be some kind of food poisoning (bacterial). You might want to see if you can get your doctor to put you on Xifaxan for a couple weeks at 1200mg per day (IBS-D protocol). Another useful antibiotic is Ciprofloxacin, typically given after a doctor diagnoses you with food poisoning.

Aside from that, you can try Loperamide (Immodium), calcium chewables (Tums), and/or Pepto-Bismol. Of those, I'd say Loperamide is the better option. Loperamide shuts down your intestine's water production, which makes your stool firmer and reduces gas bloat. Calcium soaks up the water, instead of shutting it down.

Because your diarrhea is yellow-ish, it might indicate bile malabsorption or bile overproduction. You can try taking a bile sequestrant such as cholestyramine and see if that improves things. Ask your doctor if that's a good idea to try. If you want something you can try now, you can get some Metamucil ("original, coarse with real sugar") and take 2 tablespoons 3 times per day about 30 minutes before meals, with a large glass of water. The fiber in Metamucil will bind to the bile acids and should firm up your poop. Combine it with Loperamide for some immediate relief.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Abetterlife (Oct 29, 2014)

ask your doctor to send you to a Gastro specialist (GI Dr.) and ask them to do a breath test for bacteria overgrowth. They should know what the test is. If you are diagnosed with Small Intestional Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO) you will need antibiotics because it does not go away. I had it and it took my doctors over 5 months to get the proper diagnosis. They gave my xifaxam and it helped greatly. Unfortunately my symptoms did return later and I also have developed IBS ever since that happened to me. I never was lactose intolerant or anything until I became very sick 4 years ago. The xifaxam worked well for me but I had to adjust my diet, and lifestyle. Unfortunately the symptoms did return. best of luck to you.


----------



## flakmunky (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies,apologies it has taken me so long to get back... I've banned myself from the internet as I have scared myself with Dr. Google...

I have had 2 stool samples taken, one to check for bacterial infection and one for fecal calprotectin. The first came back negative and I'm still awaiting the calprotectin results. Blood test had normal kidney and liver function, and negative on celiac disease. The doc says if the calprotectin test comes back negative then it is IBS if it comes back elevated then I will need to go for a colonoscopy. He said IBS was still his number 1 diagnosis but until the calprotectin test comes back he can't be sure. Told me to look at FODMAPs on Google and consider changing my diet.

In the meantime I have been taking probiotic supplements which at first I thought were a miracle cure as I stopped dripping like a broken tap almost immediately! Had a few loose-ish BMs and a number of normal ones as well but had a good bit of fizzy gravy the other night...

Hey-ho!

Thanks again. Will post back.

fM


----------



## flakmunky (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok, so the calprotectin test came back with a value of 100 and I was referred to a Gastroenterologist who booked me in for a colonoscopy which I am having tomorrow... GE felt there was nothing to be concerned about, said 'our bowel habits are just that, habits, and sometimes they undergo transient changes'...

In terms of my symptoms, I haven't had any unexplained weight loss, although I stopped drinking alcohol in August and have started running 3 x week again. This coupled with eating more carefully (I cut out dairy products) has seen me lose 5kgs since over the last 6-8 weeks. No bleeding.

Since my last post my BMs have been mostly normal, if a light in colour (I would describe as a 'medium oak' colour mainly, some a little darker) and I have been very regular, once a day in the morning. I have had a couple of loose episodes, but these have been once in the morning as well and I could tell they were coming as the previous days BM was softer... If this is TMI then I'm sorry!

Anyway, I have started the preparations for my colonoscopy so I am anticipating some toilet trauma over the next few hours!


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

I didnt even read all your text because Im late to work and Im somehow taking over the forum trying to help people but seems everybody is clueless of what they can do about the condition that affects us all - Im not saying its easy nor exacly the same for everybody, but mostly!!

Im misery free for sometime now without any medication. If you want to know how I do it just check my post "Alex's successful food log" on the Diet section and also check the link in my signature and read my repliess to understand what might be happenning to your body


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Im not saying its easy nor exacly the same for everybody, but mostly!!


Actually it can be quite different for all of us.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

BQ I know I sound like the advent of something but - how do you know? maybe some triggers are different - gluten can $$$$$$ you up and not me - but I almost put my hands on the fire that the root cause can be found and treated with the same principals.

I have been down and suffering with this for 6 years, reading, going to doctors, antidepressives, antispasmodics, imodium, calmants, meditation, hypnose and nothing really helped and only just recently Im doing well so I trully can understand your perspective. Im just trying and willing to put mine into test


----------



## flakmunky (Oct 25, 2014)

Had my colonoscopy today which was clear. No inflammation, no sign of bowel cancer, no Chron's, no polyps, nothing, nada, zip. GE took biopsies to check for microscopic colitis... No follow up required...

So if it turns out it isn't microscopic colitis, I guess I must be IBS-D? Or could it be something else?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Had my colonoscopy today which was clear.


Good to hear!



> So if it turns out it isn't microscopic colitis, I guess I must be IBS-D? Or could it be something else?


Well see what your GP says about the results of all the testing.


----------

